

Microsoft tells users to stop using strong passwords everywhere - zhte415
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/16/microsoft-stop-using-strong-passwords-everywhere

======
headShrinker
For better or worse I have a few levels of passwords and their password
strength. For most websites I use a simple password that never changes. For
shopping websites I have a fairly strong password that changes once in a while
and for banks, social networks, Apple ID, and google I use a strong password
that changes about every three months.

The problem with this system is many websites won't allow you to use the same
password over again. Other services force you to change the password if you
submit 3 wrong guesses. (Not to mention the varying rules on what characters
your password can consist of.) So between these two rules and the dozens of
websites, the system grows chaotic pretty fast. There should be some
standardization for changing submitting and handling passwords.

Apple: why is it when I change my Apple ID password, I have reenter it for
FaceTime, iMessage, iCloud, and iTunes, on my iPad, iPhone, my home laptop,
and my work computer? How about one password entry per device and call it a
day...

